# Does anyone know modifiers needed for CalOptima?



## benaxixon (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,
I kept getting denials for x-rays and procedures from 1000-6000 series for missing modifier.


----------



## kasullivan2 (Dec 24, 2013)

http://files.medi-cal.ca.gov/pubsdo...t=Part+2+&#150;+General+Medicine+(GM)&wPath=N

That was a link-google search.  26-Professional, TC-Technical, ZS-Both Professional and Technical by the billing provider.  The list goes on, but that's what I see.


----------



## kasullivan2 (Dec 24, 2013)

All surgical procedure codes require a modifier.  The primary surgeon or podiatrist is required to use AG on the only or highest valued surgical procedure code (10000-69999) being billed for the date of service.  This does not include codes that require split bill modifiers.  That is also in the link I posted above under Surgery:  Billing with Modifiers.  I think that information could help lead you in the right direction.  Good luck!


----------



## benaxixon (Feb 7, 2014)

wow. Thanks. Let me try that. I been billing for professional and TC modifiers for xrays to but those got denied.   Is there are another modifier I can use?  Thanks


----------



## tammster (Feb 12, 2014)

ZS is the modifier for the xray (full global package)


----------

